# Most durable & cost efficient printers?



## TheSharpshooter (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a printer but not one of those supposedly pre-programmed to stop working after three years. Ideally I would like to buy a printer that will last me 10+ years and will be very cost efficient. I'm printing Black and White documents, so not photos. What do you recommend?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 5, 2012)

I've worked in many different offices and most of them used some model of HP LazerJet as the document printer up to 11x17.  These things were sometimes in almost constant use for 8 hours a day and I can't remember them breaking down.  
My office currently has one (or two) Toshiba machines that does everything (copier, printer, fax, scanner etc) and the darn thing is always breaking down.  

I've also dealt with several engineering plotters and the HP machines have all been workhorses.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSharpshooter said:


> I'm looking for a printer but not one of those supposedly pre-programmed to stop working after three years. Ideally I would like to buy a printer that will last me 10+ years and will be very cost efficient. I'm printing Black and White documents, so not photos. What do you recommend?



No printer is pre programed to stop working after x number of years.  But at the same time there is absolutely no way of knowing that a printer will last 10 years.  the biggest issue with wanting a printer that will last 10 years is that computers are going to be extremely different in 10 years. 

For example 10 years ago USB printers were just starting to become available, most printers sold 10 years ago connected via parallel cables.  Good luck finding a computer today that you can even connect that to. 

In addition to not knowing what physical changes will come in the next 10 years, there is also the software aspect.  If i was a printer company I certainly would not continue to come out with drivers for a printer that is 10 years old so that it can work with current computers.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 5, 2012)

I've used both my Brother laser printer (small) for 4 years and my Canon imageclass D680 (large) for ten years without problems except for new printer cartridge.  
YMMV

Cheap, durable, good - any two for sure, all three if you're lucky.


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2012)

** Moved Thread * Not a photography related topic.*


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a samsung laser printer as well. It costs me an arm and a leg when I do have to replace the cartridges in it, but I can print a ridiculous amount off of one toner cartridge so it actually comes out cheaper. 
Because of our dealership I print HUGE amounts of paperwork. I've been using this for about 3 or 4 years now and it's a dream. 
I think we only paid about $200-$250 for it. I didn't want to spend an arm and a leg, but I wanted something that would work a whole lot better than an ink jet. 
It's been well worth the minimal investment we dished out on it. 
I've heard people say Samsung has a page counter in there somewhere to automatically reject a toner cartridge as empty at 2000 pages, but I have been able to take the cartridge out, shake it up and make it print until it really does run out and print like crap. I do not have to replace the color cartridges if the black goes-I go through a LOT more black than color.


----------



## Murasaki (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it for home or office, hobby or professional ?? If it is for home then, I have always used Canon Printers and no problems. Have the latest WiFi Canon Printer and loving it, can be 100 kilometers (62 miles) away from home and send a photograph or document to the printer to print.


----------

